# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  me again

## nat

It is the name of my son in the orphanage (it is the way they wrote it on his medical papers, which were written in english).  I don't know how it is written in Russian, but would like to know that also.  Thanks, Natalie

----------


## fantom605

chto zavhoot?  
ps- I am actually going to try writing things in Russian, I'm not going to get any better if I never do, so please, anyone, feel free to correct me!   I tried to say "what's the name" here...

----------


## Darobat

Как его зовут? 
I believe его is needed.  Without it I think you're asking literaly "How called?"  It's like asking "Whats name?"  I may be wrong so feel free to correct me. 
[edit] I just saw the part about you're trying to say "What's the name", not "What's his name".  That still means it should be "Как зовут", not "Что зовут".

----------

